# charlotte, NC gutter whiting by dave mac



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Professional results there Dave. Looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Materials?
Application?
Looks like a spray job.

I see dirty vehicles with "wash me" on them all the time.


Never a gutter, hey gives me an idea...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------

